# French Polynesia



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone with experiences of charter between Raiatea & Bora Bora? Would love to hear your experiences good & bad. May have opportunity later this year. Sea conditions, must sees, must avoids, best place to snokel(want to see sharks and manta rays if possible). Thanks in advance.
Happy New Year!
Bill


----------



## Jock-san (Dec 22, 2003)

This might appeal if the timing suits - http://tahitinuicup.com/ - I sailed the same event in 2001 and can thoroughly recommend it.

We picked up out charter on Raiatea, which is a one day sail from Bora-Bora. Had some excellent snorkelling by taking the dinghy from our anchorage on the east side of Taha''a, about a mile to the outer reef - saw a sea turtle there.

On the east side of the Bora-bora lagoon we scuba-dived with mantas in a bay opposite one of the reef passes - 10 or more of them in twos and threes, with spans of several metres. Scuba just outside the reef at passe teavanui was exceptional - not just the usual myriad tropical fish, but pelagics and lemon sharks too, and 50 - count them - 50 metres of visibility.

The French have done a great job of not spoling the place the way the Caribbean and other areas have been spoiled.


----------

